# Pumpe an Lüftersteuerung



## 7egacy (19. Juli 2012)

*Pumpe an Lüftersteuerung*

Hey Leute,
besitze folgende Lüftersteuerung: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Alle Fan-Controller » Lamptron FC6 Fan Controller 5,25 Zoll - black
Leider bietet diese laut Datenblatt nur eine Ausgangsleistung von 10 Watt pro Kanal. Die neue Pumpe die ich verbauen möchte braucht aber ca. 18 Watt. Wie schätz ihr das ein, hat der Hersteller einen gewissen Puffer einkalkuliert, sodass es dennoch klappen könnte, oder raucht mir das Teil dann ab?


----------



## mmayr (19. Juli 2012)

Welche Pumpe? Wieso Pumpe an Lüftersteuerung?


----------



## Research (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pumpe an Lüftersteuerung*

Laing DCC -PlusT?


----------



## Fortress85 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pumpe an Lüftersteuerung*

Würde ich nicht machen! weis man ja nicht ob da eine Sicherung enthalten ist wenn du pech hast raucht dir die Lüftersteuerung ab.

Wenns gar nicht anders geht 2 Kanäle benutzten Paralell!!

MFG eddy


----------



## cann0nf0dder (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pumpe an Lüftersteuerung*

ka, also meine pumpe wird ganz normal übers netzteil (molex stecker)  mit saft versorgt und steuert sich über usb port und passende software ....
meines wissens werden die nicht über steuerung per saft versorgt sondern besitzen nen eigenen stromanschluss 

hmm, ok die laings werdewn wohl über nen 3pin lüfter stecker versorgt ..... dafür gibts nen adapter, 2 adern, gelb und schwarz für molex netzteil stecker wegen spannung und nen einadriges kabel für den 3p fan anschluss, dient dann nur der signalübertragung 





> *Hinweis:* Für die Pumpensteuerung durch den Heatmaster, wird das Alphacool Pumpenadapterkabel benötigt!


ok, ist zwar kein heatmaster aber du brauchst wohl diesen adapter oder einen ähnlichen adapter (ka von laings, hab ne aquastream XT und die brauch 4,8 -5 w bei 90l/h  ) wenn ich deiner beschreibung folgen kann


----------



## 7egacy (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pumpe an Lüftersteuerung*

Also die Lüftersteuerung ist eine Lamptron FC6. Habe den Support diesbezüglich auch schon angeschrieben.
Im Moment betreibe ich die EK Water Blocks EK-DCP 2.2 Pumpe, aber der geht langsam die Luft aus. Habe die befürchtung das sie wenn ich meine Grafikkarte mit einbinde+ neuen Radiator ihr die Puste ausgeht. Ganz zu schweigen wenn ich dann noch auf ein Wakü-Mainboard umsteige. Deßhalb möchte ich auf die EK Water Blocks EK-DCP 4.0 Pumpe umsteigen. Diese benötigt aber eben leider das doppelte an Saft


----------



## Älsta (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pumpe an Lüftersteuerung*

Hab mal ein bisschen im Internet geguckt, und auf der Seite des Herstellers (Lamptron) die Angabe von "bis zu 20W/Kanal" entdeckt: Klick. 
Wieso steht denn bei Caseking 10W ??


----------



## Uter (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pumpe an Lüftersteuerung*

Wenn du die Pumpe noch nicht hast, dann würde ich sie auch nicht kaufen. Sie ist eine der lautesten Pumpen am Markt und wenn du sie eh drosselst, dann brauchst du auch keine so starke Pumpe (eigentlich braucht man nie eine starke Pumpe). 
Die FC6 stellt bis zu 20W pro Kanal, wenn die Pumpe mit 18W angegeben ist, dann wird das trotzdem kritisch, da der Anlaufstrom meist deutlich höher liegt.


----------



## 7egacy (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pumpe an Lüftersteuerung*

Mh, warum auf der Herstellerseite 20 Watt steht, kann ich mir auch nicht so recht erklären 
Habe die Pumpe schonmal gehört, aber so laut finde ich die nun nicht, stört mich eigentlich nicht. Hatte auch schon die Aquastream XT im Auge, aber die hat zuviel Zeug, was ich alles nicht brauche. Außerdem passt sie vom Design/Farben her gar nicht in mein Gehäuse.

Kennt denn jemand eine empfehlenswerte Pumpe in schwarz die stärker ist als die 2.2 von EK ist?

EDIT: Ich drossel die Pumpe eigentlich nie(da sie im Moment eh zu schwach ist), brauche aber die Möglichkeit sie abzuschalten. Vielleicht würde ich die neue dann drosseln, aber nur wenn ich soe deutlich hören kann.
Mein PC ist nicht so leise wie die üblichen Wakü-PCs schätze ich, lege da nicht sooo viel Wert drauf.


----------



## Shizophrenic (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pumpe an Lüftersteuerung*

hol dir ne Laing DDC mit Phobya deckel, die ist stark und leise ^^

ps: shoggy sandwich zum entkoppeln nicht vergessen ^^


----------



## 7egacy (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pumpe an Lüftersteuerung*

Das Shoggy Sandwich ist total hässlich, sorry 
Aber da kann man ja auch was anderes nehmen, das ist ja kein Problem. Wenn der Support sagen sollte pro Kanal 20 Watt, werde ich denke ich die EK versuchen, außer es gibt noch andere schlichte schwarze Pumpen?
Wenn ich übernächste Woche wieder zu Hause bin kann ich ja mal ein Video vom AGB machen, damit ihr euch mal ein Bild vom derzeitigen Durchfluss machen könnt. Mir erscheint es wie gesagt zu wenig...


----------



## Shizophrenic (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pumpe an Lüftersteuerung*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T (Swiftech MCP350) inkl. Phobya Laing DDC Aufsatz - black nickel Edition (2. Wahl) Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T inkl. Phobya Laing DDC Aufsatz - black nickel Edition (2. Wahl) 49


Da shoggy kann man auch umfärben (ich finde es nicht hässlich)


----------



## Research (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pumpe an Lüftersteuerung*

Jep, und laut ist meie DCC-1T Plus auch nicht.


----------



## 7egacy (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pumpe an Lüftersteuerung*

Reicht die normale Version oder sollte ich die "Plus" nehmen?
Im System verbaut sind 3 Radiatoren (120, 140, 240), 2 Kühler (CPU und GPU), der Aqua Computer Filter, ein AGB und natürlich die Pumpe. Innendurchmesser der Schläuche ist 10mm. Später soll dann noch das Mainboard mit einer Wakü versehen werden.
Ich brauche keinen brachialen Durchfluss, die Pumpe sollte aber nicht gerade so am Limit laufen, oder ihr gar die Puste aus gehen.

EDIT: Optisch, sowie preistechnich gefällt mir dieses Set hier eigentlich am besten. http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p9318_Laing-DDC-Pumpe-12V-DDC-1T-inkl--Phobya-Laing-DDC-Light-Black-Top.html
Ist aber eben "nur" die normale Version.

EDIT 2: Die Pumpe verfügt ja über einen 4 Pin Molex Anschluss und einen 3Pin Anschluss. Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme das die Pumpe ihren Strom komplett über den 4 Pin Anschluss zieht (damit wäre das Problem mit der Lüftersteuerung ja eh behoben)?
Wenn ja, gibt der 3 Pin Anschluss nur ein Tachosignal aus, oder kann man die Pumpe auch darüber steuern ?


----------



## Uter (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pumpe an Lüftersteuerung*

Reichen tut wie geschrieben auch deine aktuelle Pumpe.

Die Plus ist lauter, heißer und fällt öfter aus als die normale DDC. Letztere ist mMn die stärkste sinnvolle Pumpe im Wakü-Bereich.

Das Set würde ich auf keinen Fall kaufen. Der Deckel ist extrem billig und kann kaputt gehen. Nehm lieber eine Pro- oder Phobya-Kombination.

Im normalen Zustand gibt der 3-Pin nur das Tachosignal aus. Es gibt aber auch Adapter.


----------



## Älsta (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pumpe an Lüftersteuerung*

Die Pumpe sollte für deine Lüftersteuerung eigentlich kein Problem sein, und falls dir beim Shoggy die orangene Farbe nicht gefällt, wie wäre es hiermit ?


----------



## 7egacy (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pumpe an Lüftersteuerung*

Naja mal zu dem Thema das meine Pumpe reicht. Hatte erst nur CPU-Kühler, AGB und einen 140er Radiator drin. Wenn ich dort die Pumpe auf 12 Volt hatte, dann hat es im AGB geplätschert und der Flow Indicator war richtig schnell. Habe die Pumpe dann immer ca. auf 9 Volt laufen lassen.
Seitdem ich den 240er Radiator auf dem Deckel des Gehäuses mit Anschgeschlossen habe muss ich auf 12 Volt stellen damit es läuft. Plätschern tut da nun auch nichts mehr im geringsten.
Da ich nun noch einen 120er Radiator und einen GPU Kühler einbauen möchte, befürchte ich das ihr ganz die Luft ausgeht 

Uter: In Tests schneidet der Deckel gar nicht so schlecht ab, bist du dir da sicher bzw. hast du wirklich schon mal was schlechtes gehört oder gar selber erlebt? Der Preis hat mich auch erst stutzig gemacht, aber im Prinzip ist es ja auch nur gegossenes Plaste.

Älsta: Okay, die Pumpe schaut eigentlich ganz gut aus. Dann wird es wahrscheinlich doch die, außer meine Lüftersteuerung verträgt nun doch 20 Watt. Muss nochmal mit dem Support reden.

Noch andere Tips/Hinweise?


----------



## Uter (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pumpe an Lüftersteuerung*



Ken schrieb:


> Naja mal zu dem Thema das meine Pumpe reicht. Hatte  erst nur CPU-Kühler, AGB und einen 140er Radiator drin. Wenn ich dort  die Pumpe auf 12 Volt hatte, dann hat es im AGB geplätschert und der  Flow Indicator war richtig schnell. Habe die Pumpe dann immer ca. auf 9  Volt laufen lassen.
> Seitdem ich den 240er Radiator auf dem Deckel des  Gehäuses mit Anschgeschlossen habe muss ich auf 12 Volt stellen damit  es läuft. Plätschern tut da nun auch nichts mehr im geringsten.
> Da  ich nun noch einen 120er Radiator und einen GPU Kühler einbauen möchte,  befürchte ich das ihr ganz die Luft ausgeht


Es soll ja auch nichts plätschern. 
Was meinst du mit "damit es läuft"? Damit du den Durchfluss siehst? Auch  das ist nicht notwendig. Aktuelle Kühler arbeiten auch schon mit sehr  niedrigem Durchfluss effektiv.



Ken schrieb:


> Uter: In Tests schneidet der Deckel gar nicht so  schlecht ab, bist du dir da sicher bzw. hast du wirklich schon mal was  schlechtes gehört oder gar selber erlebt? Der Preis hat mich auch erst  stutzig gemacht, aber im Prinzip ist es ja auch nur gegossenes  Plaste.


 Ein Laingdeckel hat 2 Aufgaben.
1. Schraubgewinde, die bietet der Deckel.
2. Lautstärkereduzierung und das geht nunmal nicht, wenn der Deckel  leichter und instabiler ist als das Original. Bei einem baugleichen  Modell von einer anderen Marke (aber vermutlich dem gleichen Hersteller)  gab es einige Fälle von Rissen und die schlechte Verarbeitung sieht man  schon auf den Bildern.


----------



## 7egacy (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pumpe an Lüftersteuerung*

Naja ich muss derzeit wirklich auf die vollen 12 Volt stellen, oder fast, damit die Pumpe nicht stehen bleibt. Man hat wirklich schon durch den zusätzlichen Radiator gemerkt wie der Durchfluss merklich sinkte.
Ist die Phobya DC12-260 zu empfehlen und würde sie einen deutlichen Mehrwert bringen gegenüber der 2.2 von EK?

Gibt es noch einen anderen schlichten schwarzen Deckel mit 1/4 Zoll Schraubanschlüssen?

Im Falle das meine Lüftersteuerung nun doch 20 Watt pro Kanal unterstützt, welche Pumpen könnte ich dann noch nehmen? Einer von euch meinte ja das der Anlaufstrom von der Laing zu groß wäre, auch wenn sie im Betrieb dann nur 18 Watt verbraucht?


----------



## Älsta (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pumpe an Lüftersteuerung*

Hier ist mal ein Test verschiedener Pumpen. Unter anderem ist da auch die Phobya DC12-260 und die EK-2.2 dabei. Wenn du die Durchflusswerte vergleichst, ist da schon ein Unterschied zur EK-2.2. Die 260 wird aber vermutlich minimal lauter sein als die EK. 



Ken schrieb:


> Im Falle das meine Lüftersteuerung nun doch 20 Watt pro Kanal  unterstützt, welche Pumpen könnte ich dann noch nehmen? Einer von euch  meinte ja das der Anlaufstrom von der Laing zu groß wäre, auch wenn sie  im Betrieb dann nur 18 Watt verbraucht?



Problem ist, dass der Anlaufstrom höher ist als der Nennstrom, d.h., dass beim Einschalten der Pumpe kurzzeitig ein höherer Strom fließt. Dieser höhere Strom, und die damit verbundene höhere elektr. Leistung (el. Leistung = Strom x Spannung) ist evlt. zu hoch für deine Steuerung.


----------



## 7egacy (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pumpe an Lüftersteuerung*

Ja, das habe ich schon verstanden. Ist jetzt eher die Frage wie viel % höher der Anlaufstrom als der Nennstrom ist


----------



## Älsta (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pumpe an Lüftersteuerung*



Ken schrieb:


> Ja, das habe ich schon verstanden. Ist jetzt eher die Frage wie viel % höher der Anlaufstrom als der Nennstrom ist



Das wird von Pumpe zu Pumpe unterschiedlich sein. Leider findet man bei Aquatuning keine Angaben dazu. 
-> Bei der DC12-260 kommst du aber in keinem Fall auch nur annähernd auf 20W, da sollte es also keine Probleme geben. Bei den Laing DDC-Plus Pumpen wird es allerdings eng.


----------



## 7egacy (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pumpe an Lüftersteuerung*

Mh, also wenn es kein Mittelmaß zwischen der DC12-260 und der Laing DDC gibt, wird es wohl die Phobyia DC12-260 werden. Möchte die Pumpe unbedingt an die Lüftersteuerung anschließen.


----------



## Älsta (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pumpe an Lüftersteuerung*



Ken schrieb:


> Möchte die Pumpe unbedingt an die Lüftersteuerung anschließen.


 
Warum eigentlich ?

Wenn du die Pumpe einfach nur drosseln und nicht regeln willst (z.B. wegen der Lautstärke), kannst du auch einfach einen Adapter wie diesen hier verwenden. Dann läuft die Pumpe nur mit 7V. Wobei die beiden Pumpen sowieso nicht wirklich laut sind.


----------



## 7egacy (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pumpe an Lüftersteuerung*

Ich möchte die Möglichkeit haben die Pumpe bequem ganz auszuschalten (Einbrennen von Wärmeleitpads) und sie je nach Auslastung einzustellen.

Finde leider keine Pumpe die nur ein "bisschen" besser ist als die DC12-260, die nächstgrößeren brauchen alle schon 18 Watt.

Meint ihr denn die Phobya DC12-260 reicht für mein Vorhaben (Big-Tower mit 13/10mm Schläuchen, 1x120er, 1x140er, 1x240er, CPU-Kühler, GPU-Kühler, aqua Computer Filter, AGB und Pumpe natürlich)?


----------



## VJoe2max (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pumpe an Lüftersteuerung*

Ne normale Laing DDC-*1T* braucht 10W, ist erheblich stärker als als die Mehrzahl aller Wakü-Pumpen und mit nem vernünftigen Deckel sogar recht leise. Nur die DDC-*1Plus* verbrät 18W und ist in keiner Hinsicht empfehlenswert. Mit dieser Pumpe tust du dir sowieso keinen Gefallen. 

Eine Aquastream XT zieht btw noch weniger (sofern nichts an den Lüfterausgängen angeschlossen ist) und diverse weitere Eheim1046 Derivate liegen ebenfalls unter 10W. 

Die Jingway-Pumpen (in versch. Größen unter den Marken EK, Phobya, etc. im Handel) sind Billigpumpen, die insbesondere bei Lautstärke und Vibrationen nicht mit Eheim1046 Derivaten oder einer Laing DDC-1T mithalten können.


----------



## Research (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pumpe an Lüftersteuerung*

Also meine bearbeitet nen 200er, 420er Radi, NB, SpaWa, CPU, GPU und 5,25" AGB. Und ca 6 Meter Schlauch + Schnellkupplungen.


----------



## 7egacy (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pumpe an Lüftersteuerung*

Kann mir jemand den Unterschied zwischen der gestrichelten und durchgezogenen Linie erklären?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EDIT: Vergesst es 

VJoe2max: Meinst du das der Anlaufstrom einer DDC1T unter 20 Watt liegt? Die Eheim Pumpen sagen mir nicht so zu, also entweder die Laing oder die Phobya. Obwohl du recht negativ über die Jingway Pumpen redest, muss ich sagen das ich mit der Lautstärke und Vibrationen eigentlich voll zufrieden bin. Habe das Mitgelieferte "Entkopplungsteil" von EK verwendet.
Die Laing müsste bei mir ja dann per Adapter an den 3 Pin Anschluss meiner Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen werden. Nun ist die Frage ob darüber auch ein Tachosignal kommt? Eher nicht, oder?

Research: Redest du jetzt von der Phobya DC12-260?


----------



## Research (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pumpe an Lüftersteuerung*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1Plus inkl. Phobya Laing DDC Aufsatz - silver nickel Edition Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1Plus inkl. Phobya Laing DDC Aufsatz - silver nickel Edition 49084


----------



## 7egacy (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pumpe an Lüftersteuerung*



Ken schrieb:


> VJoe2max: Meinst du das der Anlaufstrom einer DDC1T unter 20 Watt liegt? Die Eheim Pumpen sagen mir nicht so zu, also entweder die Laing oder die Phobya. Obwohl du recht negativ über die Jingway Pumpen redest, muss ich sagen das ich mit der Lautstärke und Vibrationen eigentlich voll zufrieden bin. Habe das Mitgelieferte "Entkopplungsteil" von EK verwendet.
> Die Laing müsste bei mir ja dann per Adapter an den 3 Pin Anschluss meiner Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen werden. Nun ist die Frage ob darüber auch ein Tachosignal kommt? Eher nicht, oder?


 
Es kann auch gerne jemand anderes etwas dazu sagen


----------



## Älsta (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pumpe an Lüftersteuerung*



Ken schrieb:


> Meinst du das der Anlaufstrom einer DDC1T unter 20 Watt liegt?



Also bei allen Laing DDC Pumpen, die kein "+" oder "Plus" in ihrem Namen haben liegt die maximale Leistungsaufnahme bei ca. 11W. Das kann ich den Diagrammen, die Laing auf ihrer Website bereitstellt, entnehmen. Das ist der Fall, wenn die Pumpe auf 100% läuft. Der Nennstrom wäre dann ca. 0,92A, der Anlaufstrom wahrscheinlich so um die 1A (also ~12W Leistung). -> Für deine Steuerung kein Problem.



Ken schrieb:


> Die Laing müsste bei mir ja dann per Adapter an den 3 Pin Anschluss  meiner Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen werden. Nun ist die Frage ob  darüber auch ein Tachosignal kommt? Eher nicht, oder?



Ziemlich sicher, nein. Von der Pumpe gehen ja nur zwei Kabel weg, und das ist einmal "Masse" und einmal die "+12V"-Leitung. (Zumindest bei der Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T ist das so). Für ein Tachosignal wäre eine Dritte nötig. Regeln lässt sie sich mit der Lüftersteuerung aber (Ausschalten ist also möglich), nur eben ohne Drehzahlinformation.


----------



## Uter (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pumpe an Lüftersteuerung*

Wie kommst du darauf, dass der Anlaufstrom nur 1W höher liegt?
Die Laing hat einen 3. Pin, der auch direkt an eine Lüftersteuerung oder Board angeschlossen werden kann (s. 5. Bild bei At).


----------



## VJoe2max (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pumpe an Lüftersteuerung*



Ken schrieb:


> VJoe2max: Meinst du das der Anlaufstrom einer DDC1T unter 20 Watt liegt?


Das will ich hoffen, denn sonst hätte meine T-Ban BigNG mit 20W analog geregelter Leistung wohl Probleme bekommen oder wäre in den PWM Mode gesprungen (der T-Ban beherrscht beide Regeltechniken). 



Ken schrieb:


> Eheim Pumpen sagen mir nicht so zu, also entweder die Laing oder die Phobya.


Die Eheims sind eben extrem bewährt im Wakü-Bereich, sehr langlebig und im Notfall ist einen sehr einfache Ersatzteilversorgung für die Mechanik über die Zoohandlung möglich. In engen Gehäuse sind sie aber in der Tat ein bisschen klobig. 



Ken schrieb:


> Obwohl du recht negativ über die Jingway Pumpen redest, muss ich sagen das ich mit der Lautstärke und Vibrationen eigentlich voll zufrieden bin. Habe das Mitgelieferte "Entkopplungsteil" von EK verwendet.


Wer noch nie eine gute Pumpe hatte, kann die Nachteile von Billigpumpen wie den Jingways nur schwer erkennen . Selbst die kleine DP-600 (zwischen EK DCP 2,2 alias DP-400 und Phobya DC-260 alias DP-600P) wäre mir jedenfalls zu laut für den Einbau in einen Rechner. Die Pumpe dient bei mir nur für fliegende Aufbauten bei Dichtheitstests etc. 



Ken schrieb:


> Die Laing müsste bei mir ja dann per Adapter an den 3 Pin Anschluss meiner Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen werden. Nun ist die Frage ob darüber auch ein Tachosignal kommt? Eher nicht, oder?


 Doch die DDC-1T gibt ein Tachosignal über ein einzelnes blaues Kabel an einem 3-Pin Anschluss aus. Dieses kann man nutzen, egal ob die Stromversorgung ebenfalls über den 3-PinAnschluss erfolgt (Umbau erforderlich), oder über den standardmäßig verbauten 4-Pin Molex-Stecker. Der Umbau auf 3-Pin gestaltet sich aber sehr einfach: Man crimpt einfach passende Kontakte auf die Adern der Versorgungsspannung und steckt die zur Tacholeitung !!polungsrichtig!! in das vorhandene 3-Pin Steckergehäuse. Nun kann die Pumpe über den 3-Pin Anschluss versorgt werden und gleichzeitig das Tachosignal ausgelesen werden. Da die Drehzahl recht hoch ist (ca. 3800 bei geringem Widerstand) können sie aber nicht alle Lüftersteuerungen auslesen. Mainboards schaffen da im Regelfall.


----------



## Älsta (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pumpe an Lüftersteuerung*



Uter schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf, dass der Anlaufstrom nur 1W höher liegt?
> Die Laing hat einen 3. Pin, der auch direkt an eine Lüftersteuerung oder  Board angeschlossen werden kann (s. 5. Bild bei At).



Dass die Leistungsaufnahme der Pumpe beim Einschalten um ca. 1W höher liegt war eine grobe Annahme. Also eine Abschätzung um zu zeigen, dass die Pumpe niemals auf eine Leistung von 20W kommt. Was ja letztendlich das einzig Relevante ist. Außerdem habe ich ja geschrieben der Anlaufstrom liegt "wahrscheinlich" bei ca 1A.



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Doch die DDC-1T gibt ein Tachosignal über ein einzelnes blaues Kabel an einem 3-Pin Anschluss aus.



Stimmt, hast Recht. Auf dem Bild von Aquatuning sieht man das blaue Kabel, auf dem Bild auf der Laing-Website nicht. Da steht nur "optional mit Tachosignal". Dann funktioniert das wie du beschrieben hast, ja.


----------



## fuSi0n (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pumpe an Lüftersteuerung*

Was den Anlaufstrom betrifft ist die Laing kein Staubsauger  Also SO weit ich weiß ist die Laing auch für den Alphacool Heatmaster freigegeben und der hat auch kaum mehr Leistung als ein AE 4 mit Powerbooster auf Kanal 1.


----------



## 7egacy (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pumpe an Lüftersteuerung*

Erstmal Danke für eure Hilfe!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wäre das so richtig?

EDIT: Da ich keine spezielle Crimpzange für die Molex Stecker habe und ich mir diese nicht erst zulegen möchte, hatte ich vor eine 3 Pin Verlängerung und die vorhanden Kabel des 4 Pin Molex Steckers der Laing zusammenzulöten. Allerdings haben die Kabel so einer 3 Pin Verlängerung einen deutlich geringeren Querschnitt. Reicht dieser aus um eine DDC-1T zu versorgen, oder besteht da Gefahr?


----------



## Älsta (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pumpe an Lüftersteuerung*



Ken schrieb:


> Erstmal Danke für eure Hilfe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das passt so, ja.



Ken schrieb:


> EDIT: Da ich keine spezielle Crimpzange für die Molex Stecker habe und ich mir diese nicht erst zulegen möchte, hatte ich vor eine 3 Pin Verlängerung und die vorhanden Kabel des 4 Pin Molex Steckers der Laing zusammenzulöten. Allerdings haben die Kabel so einer 3 Pin Verlängerung einen deutlich geringeren Querschnitt. Reicht dieser aus um eine DDC-1T zu versorgen, oder besteht da Gefahr?



Also im schlimmsten Fall würde dir das Kabel durchbrennen, allerdings halte ich das bei einem Strom von 1A eher für unwahrscheinlich. Soo viel dünner als die normalen Kabel an den Molex-Steckern sind die ja nun auch wieder nicht. Und die normalen Kabel sind ja teilweise für 30A ausgelegt.


----------



## 7egacy (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pumpe an Lüftersteuerung*

Okay das klingt ja schon mal super.
Kann mir noch jemand einen Deckel mit 1/4 Zoll Anschlüssen empfehlen der nicht allzu teuer ist? Am besten wäre es wenn diese nicht wie beim original an einer Seite enden, sondern einer vorne abgeht und einer oben.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (26. Juli 2012)

Phoyba Messing Silvernickel.
Der macht sogar meine Laing 1plus leise du hast die möglichkeit 2oben un 2 vorne.


----------



## 7egacy (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pumpe an Lüftersteuerung*

Gefällt mir optisch leider nicht so, dachte eher an schwarzes Plaste. Wird denke ich entweder der sehr preiswerte Phobya light oder der Acetal von EK werden, je nachdem wie viel Geld ich habe.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (27. Juli 2012)

Den light kannste gleich vergessen. Hatte die Plexiversion und dazu gibt es nur eins, ab in die tonne. Läst die Pumpe unruhig laufen und ist dazunoch extrem Laut.
Wen man glaug noch gut nehmen kann is der von AC.


----------



## VJoe2max (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pumpe an Lüftersteuerung*

Mit dem alten AC-Deckel hab ich ziemlich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht -> laut, schlecht verarbeitet, konstruktiv tausend Absrisskanten im Strömungsbereich, Fehlkonstruktion beim oberen Gewinde. 
Würde ich in keinem Fall empfehlen. 
Die neuen AC-Deckel für die Aqualis-ABs mögen besser sein, sind aber saumäßig teuer.


----------



## 7egacy (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pumpe an Lüftersteuerung*

Habe mich nun für einen Deckel von EKWB entschieden, vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------

